
After a breach, users rarely change their passwords, study finds - tech-historian
https://www.zdnet.com/article/after-a-breach-users-rarely-change-their-passwords-study-finds/
======
eppp
If there is a breach shouldn't the service force a change to proceed or change
them and force a reset?

~~~
Shared404
From the businesses perspective: "But that annoys the users!"

From at least one user I know IRL: "I don't care if my account gets hacked. I
have nothing to hide from anyone."

From my perspective: "You are absolutely correct."

edit to fix spelling.

